# USB-Stick(s) automatisch mounten unter KDE4

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze den aktuellen KDE 4.3.4 mit udev, hal und dbus. Es funktioniert alles prächtig wenn ich einen USB-Stick anstecke. Nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit, die USB-Stick's automatisch beim einstecken mounten zu lassen. Es ist irgendwie ziemlich umständlich, erst auf 'kürzlich angeschlossene Geräte' und die Aktion 'mit Dolphin öffnen' zu klicken um ein Gerät zu benutzen.

Da ist doch bestimmt im GUI von KDE4 eine schöne Option versteckt oder   :Question: 

Auf wilde UDEV-Regeln und feste Mount-Points in der fstab habe ich eigendlich keine Lust. 

Irgendwie wird alles so schön automatisch angelegt, da ist das mounten doch bestimmt kein Problem?

Gruß

pom

----------

## CaptainHero

Ich zitiere an dieser Stelle mal die Release Goals von KDE SC 4.4:

 *Quote:*   

> Plasma Workspace 
> 
>  Basic Functionality and Work-flow 
> 
>  Storage devices can now automatically be mounted

 

Ansonsten könntest Du Dir die entsprechenden Rechte mit PolicyKit zu schustern. Dann müsste der USB Stick unter Dolphin in der "Orte" Liste direkt angezeigt werden und ein Klick darauf würde ihn mounten.

----------

